# "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed!



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

The new V10 delayed the completion of this project, but I now have a "factory" bluetooth install.





















No controllers or screens mounted visibly in the car. The phone is entirely controlled by the steering wheel controller and my voice.
Here is the picture of the sterring wheel controller:








Part no. for steering wheel controller: 7L6 959 538 E
I put "factory" bluetooth in quotes because I am not using all factory parts. I purchased a Parrot kit with a CANbus interface which takes the signal from the steering wheel controller from parrotkits.com.
The whole thing is plug and play, although the wires look a bit ominous at first.
Back of radio with piggy back wires:








The only other parts are the bluetooth controller (blue box) and the CANbus interface (black box) which I mounted under the dash.








I installed the mic on the top of the rear view mirror. I may still buy the panel with the little grills which mounts in front of the dome light (used in the On-star vehicles). Then you can mount the mic up by the dome light completely out of sight.


_Modified by teutonicv10 at 4:29 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

Very Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you list all the parts such as the blue box and black box + where you got the harness pieces you had to purchase to get this done.
Thanks


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (V10)*

I ordered:
(1) Parrot CK3000 kit
(2) SW100C CANbus interface
(3) Wiring harness (part no. VWAMPLIFIEDIL)
(4) Factory steering wheel controller
(1-3) from parrotkits.com
(4) from spock (or OEMpl.us or your friendly neighborhood dealer)










_Modified by teutonicv10 at 5:20 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

The controller doesn't relay the phone number to the MFI screen?
Even my old fashioned hardwired kit says PHONE in the MFI. That is just a function of the entertainment mute telling the radio to switch to PHONE and the radio telling the MFI that you are in PHONE mode.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The controller doesn't relay the phone number to the MFI screen?
Even my old fashioned hardwired kit says PHONE in the MFI. That is just a function of the entertainment mute telling the radio to switch to PHONE and the radio telling the MFI that you are in PHONE mode.

*Thanks teutonicv10 appreciate the details







*
*So the controller allows you to answer, hang-up and mute? If it does allow Mute can you mute the stereo even if you don't want to use the phone?
TIA *


_Modified by V10 at 9:44 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Definitely a step in the right direction!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (geremy)*

Very nice....
Two questions:
1. Did you have any problems sliding the NAV unit back in place with all of the wires behind it?
2. Can you voice dial a number using only your voice? For instance... if you get a page to a number that you have not preprogrammed into your system... can you activate the phone and say something like "dial number" and then speak the number and have the system dial it for you?
Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

ummm 550 bucks for this? No thanks.
Speakerphone in my cell works just fine.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_Very nice....
Two questions:
1. Did you have any problems sliding the NAV unit back in place with all of the wires behind it?
2. Can you voice dial a number using only your voice? For instance... if you get a page to a number that you have not preprogrammed into your system... can you activate the phone and say something like "dial number" and then speak the number and have the system dial it for you?
Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The nav unit was a little tricky to get back in, but I saw Spock's website that suggests tucking the piggyback adapter on the left of the radio. That worked. Thanks Spock!
Yes, voice dialing works. I can say "Phone Home" or "Phone Voicemail" etc. to dial.
My objective was first and foremost to have Bluetooth in the Touareg without controllers and screeens messing up the nice dash. And to do that at a reasonable cost (<$500). I achieved my objective.
If you don't mind a screeen and controller mounted on the dash, there are certainly cheaper solutions.


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

Very Cool Install!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am looking for something like this when my Onstar goes away at the end of the year. Do any of you know if this will work in the 04 models.
2nd Would I have to replace the steering wheel and possible loose my steering wheel heat? 
Last, do you or spock have any plans to make kits available to us?
Thanks for the Post!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_
Yes, voice dialing works. I can say "Phone Home" or "Phone Voicemail" etc. to dial.

I think you are missing my point.... I had looked at that installation and "settled" on the Motorola system because it allows you to call out random phone #'s and have the system dial them. I receive a great deal of random pages.... I cannot possibly program them all into any system. With the Motorola system I can hit the button to activate the system... I say "dial number" - it responds "number please" and I rattle off the number as fast as I can ie. (555) 555-5555 - it repeats the # (amazingly correctly every time) and I simply say "dial" and it connects me. It actually takes much less time to do than it did to type this to explain it.
If there was a CAN bus interface for the Motorola it would be perfect.... I would change the steering wheel module and go your route in a heartbeat.
To my knowledge the Parrot systems do not allow you that "dial number" function. Am I wrong?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
I think you are missing my point.... I had looked at that installation and "settled" on the Motorola system because it allows you to call out random phone #'s and have the system dial them. I receive a great deal of random pages.... I cannot possibly program them all into any system. With the Motorola system I can hit the button to activate the system... I say "dial number" - it responds "number please" and I rattle off the number as fast as I can ie. (555) 555-5555 - it repeats the # (amazingly correctly every time) and I simply say "dial" and it connects me. It actually takes much less time to do than it did to type this to explain it.
If there was a CAN bus interface for the Motorola it would be perfect.... I would change the steering wheel module and go your route in a heartbeat.
To my knowledge the Parrot systems do not allow you that "dial number" function. Am I wrong?

Yes number dialing is possible if your phone is supported by the parrot software. See here:
http://parrot.biz/guide_chm/evolution/index.html


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (beechbum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beechbum* »_Very Cool Install!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am looking for something like this when my Onstar goes away at the end of the year. Do any of you know if this will work in the 04 models.
2nd Would I have to replace the steering wheel and possible loose my steering wheel heat? 
Last, do you or spock have any plans to make kits available to us?
Thanks for the Post! 

Thanks. This will work in any year Touareg. You will not have to change the steering wheel, only the button module.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*

But that number-only dialing in the Parrot kit is a feature of the phone, not the carkit. You can access that feature via the handsfree interface of the carkit. The recognition rate for the digits in that type of interface is OK, but will not be as accurate as a system designed specifically for the automobile.
This differs from what *styx* is describing with his IHF1000. The voice recognition there is built-in to the IHF1000 itself and tuned to the automotive environment. That's why the recognition works so well for him. There's also 6 languages to choose from for the voice recognition in the IHF1000. And the 1000 still allows access to the phone's voice dialing features, too.
Another question that has been asked a lot is whether there could be a CAN-interface box for the IHF1000. Looking at all the functions available through the 1000's button assembly (Mute/Unmute, Transition to Privacy Mode and back to Handsfree Mode, Initiate Voice Recognition, Answer/End a call, Reject an incoming call, etc.) - I don't see how all those functions could get mapped to the one phone-button on the steering wheel controls. The volume buttons always react only to the radio, so they can't have a double-use. 
What I'm saying is that, even if a CAN interface box was developed for the IHF1000, you would still need the 1000's button assembly mounted somewhere in order to use all the features of the kit.
Thoughts?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (khnitz)*

Here is the website for the company that makes the SW100C CANbus interface
http://audicom.it/
Unfortunatley, it is largely in Italian, but they do offer a Motorola kit. The CANbus unit is the "Commandi al Volante." Sounds like a nice meal.








I can do all of the functions you listed with my steering wheel (Mute/Unmute, Transition to Privacy Mode and back to Handsfree Mode, Initiate Voice Recognition, Answer/End a call, Reject an incoming call, etc.). Plus, the SW100C is programable.
Here are some of the instructions (in Italian):
http://audicom.it/prodotti2.as...ia=43


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*

I'll take a look at them more tomorrow. Thanks for the link. Or should I say "gratzi" (sp?) ?


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi - this is great! What is involved in putting the buttons in the steering wheel? Could not find the part on oempl.us - am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (blackheathen)*

Installation is the same as the cruise control button module:
http://oempl.us/article_info.php?articles_id=22


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*

From their website, it looks like the Motorola adapter is under development, but not available, yet.


----------



## Spritz (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

A few qestions:
1. Where did you mount your phone?
2. Which model phone did you buy?
3. What parts did you purchase for the phone instillation kit (with the phone)?
Great write up! Thanks


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (Spritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spritz* »_A few qestions:
1. Where did you mount your phone?
2. Which model phone did you buy?
3. What parts did you purchase for the phone instillation kit (with the phone)?
Great write up! Thanks

1. You don't need to mount the phone or even remove it from your jacket or pocket (-book). As soon as you start the car, the phone and car automatically communicate. 
2. I have an LG, Blackberry and Sony-Ericson. Any bluetooth phone will work
3. There are no parts needed for the phone, just a bluetooth ready phone.


----------



## touaregbails (Apr 21, 2006)

I have this kit and it works well. I don't have the Phone controls however the kit uses the Volume + - buttons to make a voice call hang up our go to discrete mode. I had the Kit installed 8 months ago for $600.00 Aussie dollars. The installation include the canBuz etc.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

V10
I just bought a 2006 V10 TDI, awesome vehicle.
Anyway saw the bluetooth install and I am interested in it, is there any special or additional wiring that needs to be run if putting in the new steering wheel switch? Also any other special concerns or wiring that needs to be taken into account.
One final question, after using it for a while do you see the phone number of the incoming call or anything outside of phone in the MFI?
Thanks


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

nicely done... 
but also maddening....why must we go through all this for basic functions....vw hello!?!?
that said, this is an awesome install....


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (nicholi57)*

I am trading the car in. The whole kit is for sale.
See classifieds.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: "Factory" Bluetooth Install Completed! (teutonicv10)*

I've used Parrot bluetooth in my cars that aren't bluetooth, and I've very happy with them.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_The CANbus unit is the "Commandi al Volante." Sounds like a nice meal.































Very nice mod, congrats!
One question, maybe stupid:
Could it be done using just a normal steering wheel (heated)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (MinerSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MinerSK* »_






















Very nice mod, congrats!
One question, maybe stupid:
Could it be done using just a normal steering wheel (heated)?


Steering wheel has nothing to do with it. It is the buttons on the side of the steering wheel (which are separate components) that are required.


----------



## pemarsh (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

where can you get this steering wheel controller at?? There is no luck doing a google search.
I need to see a good picture of it.


----------



## pemarsh (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (pemarsh)*

is it possible to have an after market installer do this?? Or even VW??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (pemarsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pemarsh* »_where can you get this steering wheel controller at?? There is no luck doing a google search.
I need to see a good picture of it.

It is just the button set next to the airbag. I get those through my contacts in Germany.


----------

